# Ressourcen für Modell



## phi_2k (12. Dezember 2004)

Hy Community!

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir wieder einmal weiterhelfen. Ich war zwar jetzt einige Zeit inaktiv, doch dass wird sich jetzt wieder ändern da ich wieder Zeit habe mich mit Modelling zu beschäftigen. Also, ich benötige Hintergrundinformationen (Text aber vor allem Bilder) bzgl. "*Baustil von Kirchen im Mittelalter, um 1273 - im speziellen Benediktiner und Zisterzienser*". Ich hoffe ihr seid fündiger als ich.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Also bei solchen expliziten Anfragen wirst Du wahrscheinlich wenig im Netz finden.
Kontaktiere diesbezüglich am besten mal eine gut sortierte (Uni-)Bibliothek in Deiner
Stadt, dort findest Du sicher ausführlichere und detailliertere Informationen.


----------

